# Company that does plastisol transfers to garments



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you guys know if there are any companies out there that will do all the plastisol transfers and apply them to shirts, sweatshirts, etc. in house? In other words, if i send in my art work can they put that onto shirts using the plastisol method and ship the final product to me? Please let me know!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you tried talking to your local screen printer?


----------



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

I actually use a friend who screen prints out of his house. His prices are pretty cheap but i figured the plastisol route might be cheaper. So I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good companies.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are already outsourcing your printing, I can not imagine outsourcing printing and applying transfers will save you money......But if you get your own press, it will help you with inventory until your volume increases....Why not get a press and do it yourself?....


----------



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you have a recommendation for a website that sells presses for a decent price? And if i were to get my own press, would plastisol be the way to go?


----------

